# Hairy C's together: Catholics and Charismatics together.



## xirtam (Feb 22, 2014)

Excuse me if someone has posted this already. Catholics and Charismatics together.


----------



## Free Christian (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi Brian. Yes I have been noticing lately that there is becoming some sort of weird bridge building between them. Guess Satan is giving the people of today what they want huh!


----------

